# I just don't get some people...



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

I've posted it here as there is no section for 'dirty [email protected]@rds 

Just had to point out to a chap (about 65 at a guess) that the pot washing area was no place to be emptying a bucket of grey waste. He looked at me and lied "its not grey waste" and I pointed out that two minutes prior it had been collecting waste from the side of his motorhome directly from the grey waste pipe. He realised he was rumbled and turned away to ignore me.

I pointed out that he could potentially poison the entire site and he was a dirty ****ing [email protected]@rd and then he skulked off to the grey waste area.

There - I've got it off my chest.


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

three cheers for you buddy !!!


----------



## chiefwigwam (Jan 23, 2013)

The dirty old bollix


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

What type of site was this on?

Could you have made sure that those i/c were aware of his appalling consideration for the health and hygiene of one and all?

Such behaviour is terrible and should never be tolerated. 8O :evil: 

Dave


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Penquin said:


> What type of site was this on?
> 
> Could you have made sure that those i/c were aware of his appalling consideration for the health and hygiene of one and all?


Its the Caravan Club site at Edinburgh (I have been here nearly 9 weeks) - I shall be dropping a note into reception on my way to work tomorrow.

I only saw red when he spun round to ignore me - he was going to carry on.

Yesterday the same sink had dirty residue in it after he walked away from it with the same black garden bucket - I used the sink adjacent suspecting he'd been up to something unclean - but didn't imagine anyone would be so dumb as to empty it there.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

satco said:


> three cheers for you buddy !!!


I cant stand by and let someone get away with that


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

had a similar "event" when an elder tri-axle driver splashed his
black-water (toilet) over my feet while I was dumping my toilet-tank
at Busum Stellplatz (Germany) more or less over my shoes... just to save save that damned 1.- Euro.... I more or less exploded , just
keeping cool enough not slap him..... hell those folks make me upset !!!

Jan


----------



## rickwiggans (May 10, 2006)

How've you managed to stay on a CC site for 9 weeks, as a matter of interest?


----------



## ttcharlie (Nov 29, 2011)

Trouble maker ! :lol:


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

rickwiggans said:


> How've you managed to stay on a CC site for 9 weeks, as a matter of interest?


I leave every 21 days for 48 hours. I stayed in the pub car park down the road in exchange for buying a couple of pints and a meal


----------



## rickwiggans (May 10, 2006)

Ah, nice!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Why the hell doesnt he just chuck it under a hedge? He can obviously be bothered to fill a bucket and carry it somewhere. Perhaps you should just suggest he waters the plants.

To be fair he could be a newbie and as he is a bloke we are prone to doing daft things like that without thinking.


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

There is something odd here...
We try to use our washing up water to water the flowers and I can't really be happy with it being put down a drain when I can see the vegetation gasping for it (OK, we are in Lisbon!)
But the washing and shower water goes into the grey water tank and I wouldn't dream of putting that anywhere else except in a sewer.
The only difference is that the "grey water" has sat and become smelly whereas the washing up water is still bubbly with vegetable-based soap and bits of grub for the wild life.
So why are we so repulsed by "grey water"?
Is it the same irrational reaction that can't accept that urine is both hygenic and sterile!!!

Patrick (posting anonymously just to be safe)


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Saw a German at Interlaken , emptying his toilet down the gray waste drain. Could not be arsed to walk another 50 meters to the Black dumping point. Seems they don't care where their sh*t goes.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Patrick_Phillips said:


> There is something odd here...
> We try to use our washing up water to water the flowers and I can't really be happy with it being put down a drain when I can see the vegetation gasping for it (OK, we are in Lisbon!)
> But the washing and shower water goes into the grey water tank and I wouldn't dream of putting that anywhere else except in a sewer.
> The only difference is that the "grey water" has sat and become smelly whereas the washing up water is still bubbly with vegetable-based soap and bits of grub for the wild life.
> ...


I may be mistaken - often am actually - or I may be missing something - but isn't "grey waste" the same as what would be in the campsite sink after washing your pots etc?

What is actually so bad about pouring it down the sink drain if the (apparently acceptable) alternative is to throw it on the ground?

Assuming the sink gets a good rinse afterwards of course. (This is a whole different issue about which I am somewhat anal - but that's just me and I don't preach about it)

Everyone seems to be a bit "holier than thou" on this subject so there is probably a misunderstanding - even if it's just on my part...

Which is worse/dirtiest/most likely to strike us all down with the plague - shower/washbasin water or dish/pan washup water??

Just askin'

Cheers

Dave


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

My opinion Dave, you are correct, nothing wrong in grey waste going down the plughole. Staying on some Britstop sites, ie vineyards, they encourage you to dump the grey to earth.


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

Unfortunately some will always ignore the basic rules of good behaviour for reasons known only to themselves. I think it is important that the rest of us intervene to make them aware that it is not acceptable.
A couple of years ago I was at the dairy counter in Morrison's and an old guy picked up a pot of clotted cream, removed the lid and scraped his finger over the cream, licked it and then put the lid back and returned the pot to the shelf! I was incandescent, tore into him as he slouched off so I reported it and then walked around the store with the manager until we found him. If we just stand by and ignore the lunatics will eventually get the asylum!

Alan


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

"I pointed out that he could potentially poison the entire site and he was a dirty ****ing [email protected]@rd and then he skulked off to the grey waste area. "

I don,t understand, how?

If you wash a plate in the van sink, then catch the water in a bucket, then tipping that waste down the sink, what is the difference to washing that plate in the pot wash sink.

Just asking !


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I don't see the big issue with grey waste either. Granted I wouldn't put it down a sink where people are washing up but mainly because I don't need to. Just chuck it in the hedge or grass verge when you leave if your only stopping a couple of days.

I don't think I have ever washed pots in a sink as Aires and CL's don't tend to have them but I bet all sorts gets chucked in them.

I saw an RV last summer in Aveyron region in the south of France on a busy Aire make a big mistake. He backed over the grey grate which already looked like it was blocked to me and proceeded to dump about a years worth of black waste 8O down it. Well I say down it. On top of it was actually what happened.

Hats off to the French though. They all appeared with sticks and buckets in an attempt to try and get the Sh$t slick moving. After watching for a while over a beer it got too much for me so we cleared off on the bike. An hour later when we returned somehow they had sorted it.

don't remember anyone swearing at him though. The French are pretty cool about stuff like that. They don't seem that fussed about the odd **** or where you put them.


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

My first reaction was to think, its only pot washing water so whats the problem, then on second thoughts it could also be showering water which could have some nice curly pubes, and dislodged clagnuts   
So yes he was a "chatty old Barstewart"

Alan H


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Grey waste as I interpret includes your shower water which you have washed your privates/arse in, I wouldn't want that water tipping into the sink i am going to wash my pots in!!!
Or is that me being fussy ? 
Mrs 1302


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

1302 said:


> rickwiggans said:
> 
> 
> > How've you managed to stay on a CC site for 9 weeks, as a matter of interest?
> ...


I always thought Caravan Club was 21 days on site then 21 days off and the Camping and Caravan Club was 28 days on site then 1 day off Which can be done up to a maximum of 3 times

Alan H


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Fatalhud said:


> My first reaction was to think, its only pot washing water so whats the problem, then on second thoughts it could also be showering water which could have some nice curly pubes, and dislodged clagnuts
> So yes he was a "chatty old Barstewart"
> 
> Alan H


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Clagnuts!

Love it!

Maybe this is another reason to always use your vans own facilities. In six months touring Europe last summer I never once used a sink other than ours, showered once on a Stellplatz campsite and never did a number 2 anywhere but in me van! Not because I fear catching some awful disease from Johnny Foreigner just because I don't see the point in walking 100 yards to wash up or take a dump when I can do it in the van.


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

One site we stayed on by the coast in France last year had a huge sink right opposite our pitch. Great, I thought, not far to go to wash the dishes.

Come late afternoon, there was a constant queue of folks using the sink to wash their freshly caught shellfish, gut their fish, clean mud off hiking boots, wash their little doggies' muddy paws, etc etc. Seeing the half inch or so of accumulated sediment in the bottom of the sink, I decided to walk to the central block and use the common area washing up sinks.

On this subject, in this month's Caravan Club magazine there's a piece about the new signage being rolled out over the next month or so. One of the bits that attracted my attention was that the new name for the old "Vegetable prep area" is apparently now "Dishwashing Area". I'd always assumed these would be separate, do they really want us to wash our dishes in the same sinks as we prepare our freshly dug, locally sourced, dirty organic potatoes and carrots? :?


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

takeaflight said:


> "I pointed out that he could potentially poison the entire site and he was a dirty ****ing [email protected]@rd and then he skulked off to the grey waste area. "
> 
> I don,t understand, how?
> 
> !


Theoretically and quite possibly he has washed his ******** in his motorhome basin and then chucked that 'grey waste' down the sink that others wash their plates in.

I'm guessing then that you like feeding off a plate that other mens ******** have been cleansed with.

Just sayin' :roll:

Read your post mate - after you have read mine - grey waste in anywhere other than the nearby grey waste disposal is the work of a lazy and/or dirty [email protected]@rd.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Fatalhud said:


> 1302 said:
> 
> 
> > I always thought Caravan Club was 21 days on site then 21 days off and the Camping and Caravan Club was 28 days on site then 1 day off Which can be done up to a maximum of 3 times
> ...


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

takeaflight said:


> "I pointed out that he could potentially poison the entire site and he was a dirty ****ing [email protected]@rd and then he skulked off to the grey waste area. "
> 
> I don,t understand, how?
> 
> !


Theoretically and quite possibly he has washed his b*&^%cks in his motorhome basin and then chucked that 'grey waste' down the sink that others wash their plates in.

I'm guessing then that you like feeding off a plate that other mens b*&^%cks have been cleansed with.

Just sayin' :roll:

Read your post mate - after you have read mineI - grey waste in anywhere other than the nearby grey waste disposal is the work of a lazy and/or dirty [email protected]@rd.[/quote]

I would have thought that you would use the water from the tap to wash your crocks in, not the water from the waste !

But that's just my funny little ways.

There again I have a Motor HOME, so just like my home I wouldnt think of using anyone's else's facility's, mind you come to think about it, nipping next door to use their sink would save on my water bill.

This reminds me why I don't bother with using the van in the UK to often, so less annul over the channel.

Oh, I still don't understand how everyone on the site may be poisoned by this dastardly dead.


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

1302, I do sort of get your point but disagree it could poison the whole site. Once the water goes down the drain it's gone. Rinsing out the sink, or even the next washing water would have cleared any 'debris' away.

Where I do think you were out of order was when you verbally abused the guy and swore at him. I think you should have made a note of his pitch number and reportedhim to the staff. Your actions could have easily led him to get angry and the situation could have escalated. Plus there might have been children within earshot and that would cause more upset if their parents reported you for that.

The Club does ask campers to report stuff like you witnessed so action can be taken by the wardens and if required they can ask people to leave the site.


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Fatalhud said:


> My first reaction was to think, its only pot washing water so whats the problem, then on second thoughts it could also be showering water which could have some nice curly pubes, and dislodged clagnuts
> So yes he was a "chatty old Barstewart"
> 
> Alan H


Well done Alan.....laughed my a*#e off when i read that,lovely thought......Dave


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

At home we prepare vegetables in the kitchen sink, change the water and wash the pans in the same sink. Swmbo also sits the dog in the sink to bathe him and we sometimes empty a bucket of water down the sink after washing the floor.
Now should I be worried about imminent death by poisoning or something?

Alan 

:roll:


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

1302 said:


> Grey waste as I interpret includes your shower water which you have washed your privates/arse in, I wouldn't want that water tipping into the sink i am going to wash my pots in!!!
> Or is that me being fussy ?
> Mrs 1302


I agree it's not the nicest thing to do, and not the wisest either (probably need to walk past a ground-level grey drain to get to a sink where he had to hoist the bucket into it).

However, are you familiar with his bathing habits? You're on Edinburgh CC site, which from memory has two rather nice shower blocks on it. Do you really know that he's even ever used the shower in his van? If I'm paying for a full facility site I'll generally use those facilities so the only thing coming out of the grey pipe will be washing up water.


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

My god Alan! How have you lasted to 66? You'll be telling us next you don't wash your money or wipe any notes with anti sceptic! Dont'laugh I know someone who does that! She has two purses. One for money she's cleaned and one for unclean money she gets in shops etc. The unclean cash is only handled with plastic gloves until she can get home to clean it. Shop assistants just put the change directly into the 'dirty purse'!


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Both of my brothers have motorhomes, both use so little water in their van they top up with a pop bottle, they don't even use their loo for solids. Neither have ever used theirs showers, period.

The only fact about this case we know is, the guy tipped some water down the pot sink waste, now while I have to aggree if you are going to the trouble of carrying your waste somewhere, you may as well dispose of it in the correct place. 

But as regards to the quality of the water we do not know, the rest is guess work. However if I worked I would bet a weeks wage that if someone uses a bucket to catch grey water they don't use the their shower, also I would guess showers are near by the pot wash and their wastes will probably be connected.

Roy


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Your grey waste may have been festering for several days,(ours is emptied about every 4 days) surely you wouldn't want this waste in your sink just before you wash your pots. 8O


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Well didn't realise that! never thought about it really. 

We have 2 waste tanks on our van, one for shower room and one for sink, just presumed all vans had 2 tanks. 

Lovin some of these descriptions   

Mandy


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

While I do not think Grey waste will result in a worldwide epidemic of Bubonic Plague, Lurgy or similar, I broadly agree with the OP.

The term 'lazy wotsits' could well be an accurate representation of his action because we see it everywhere these days. That is why the UK resembles one huge rubbish dump. The perpetrator probably does other selfish acts elsewhere.

Also, the perp may have no previous history of camping before his purchase of Caravan/Motorhome (apart from waking up from a drunken stupor in a Benidorm park). :lol:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

There is a lot of hysteria about grey waste.

I wouldn't put ours in a sink if there was a waste point or hedge I could use instead. Even if you think it's not harmful others may not like it and I think we should show consideration.

We are fulltimers and for a few years have been spending months at a time on sites here and there. North in summer and south in winter.

I always try to find a place near a hedge or tree where I can dispose of the grey. Having done this in the same places for several years I can assure people that it is not harmful to plants, quite the reverse, and if carefully disposed of there is no reason why people should come into contact with it. My background is in horticulture so I think my findings can be relied upon.

I do know that the attitudes of the site owners/operators varies considerably on this issue. Some would escort you off site immediately for doing it while others would ask you put the water on their plants and not waste it. So ask before you water plants with it, Alan.


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

We were on a site in Portugal last week with no drain for the grey waste - the (Dutch, as many are there) owner asked me to drain it off against the side of some trees on the edge of the site. Makes sense, especially in an area not normally renowned for its high rainfall!

Alan


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Quite right Alan.

A friend of ours operates an aire in Spain. He is a mean old bugger and bad tempered with it. He sees most customers as his enemies who will steal his water and electricity and consequently keeps all the taps locked. He complains constantly about the price of water and how high his bills supposedly are. He will throw people off the site for disposing of grey water on plants.

No amount of discussion will persuade him that using the grey water for irrigation will save him money and money seems to be his first priority in life. He has irrigation systems installed and prefers to pay to use fresh water, Alan.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

bigbazza said:


> Your grey waste may have been festering for several days,(ours is emptied about every 4 days) surely you wouldn't want this waste in your sink just before you wash your pots. 8O


Well yes, but that's not exactly consistent with someone emptying it with a bucket though.

Don't agree with his actions, but there's a bit of unfounded hysteria here IMHO.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Every C&CC Temporary Holiday Site has had a standard instruction to Bucket and chuck it. Some CL/CS sites will tell you that it is OK to do it but not close to other campers.

The biggest danger when chucking it in the hedge is treading in Sheep muck, Cowpats or Fox poo.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

I can't beleive there are folk who would 'take the side' of a dirty lazy sod who thinks its ok to throw unclean water (whether he uses his shower or not it is contaminated).

Obviously some of you have lower standards than the rest.

No hysteria - I pointed out to him the error of his ways - he was rude enough to ignore me and turn his back. Then and only then did I curse at him, and no where near any children :roll: 

If I waited to report him to staff (as I have done now) he'd have lobbed the filthy water down the sink.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't think anyone was accusing you of having been hysterical Paul, Alan.


----------



## Jeannette (Aug 7, 2012)

I have been watching this with a little a amusement....... :lol: 

Somebody really needs to explain to me what the issue of putting dirty water down the sink is? I may only be a young whipper snapper compared to most of you, but I was always under the impression that put dirty stuff into a sink and then pulling the plug and watching it wash away was the very purpose of a sink.

Certainly my sink at home has some horrible stuff thrown down it. A thorough clean when its done to avoid the wrath of the wife is often required though!!!

Grey water is just that, grey water and is no different from the stuff that goes down on ordinary sink.

Now if the guy poured his grey water away and left the sink dirty without cleaning it then I could perhaps understand some taking a little issue with it as its not very polite. However I don't see how grey water is going to contaminate or poison a camp site and others?

I do stand by to be educated though!!

regards
steve


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Jeannette said:


> Somebody really needs to explain to me what the issue of putting dirty water down the sink is?


God help me :roll:

There is a place for washing pots/prepping veg and another place for dirty water. The two should be used accordingly.

Grey waste CAN contain the contents of the shower as well as normal kitchen sink waste - I happen to think that water used to wash the ringpeice  should no anywhere near any kitchen sink

But like I said earlier - we all have different standards


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

It seems that most motorhomers are a clean and tidy lot, something to do with living in cramped quarters.

I don't mind a bit of mess and clutter - to the annoyance of 'er indoors.

I am not obsessive about cleanliness, although I have been known to do the odd bit of vacuuming and after many years I have discovered the use for that piece of cloth called a duster.

During my time as a TV repairer I visited many, many homes.

There was the house-proud lady who wouldn't let me in until she had laid dustsheets all the way from the hall to the TV in the lounge in case I sullied the carpets.

The lady who asked me to return in an hour so she could clean the house - she didn't want me to see so much as a speck of dust.

Most homes were like mine, I would wipe my shoes on entering and gladly accept a cup of tea.

Some others were just untidy - a motorbike being stripped to pieces in the front room - that sort of thing. 

Then there were those that were worse than pig-styes.

Children too lazy to go upstairs so just urinated in the hall, on what passed for a carpet, parent(s) totally indifferent.

Soiled nappies scattered about.

Half-eaten meals festering on plates piled everywhere.

Piles of ***-ends and ash inches deep covering every surface.

Unflushed toilets in a worse state than the filthiest of public conveniences.

Kneeling down behind the TV could be disastrous for my clothing.

Offered a cup of tea by some haridan with a *** hanging out of the side of her mouth? No thanks!

Children everywhere totally out of control and using worse language than I heard aboard ship.

The all-pervading stench that made me retch.

The sort of house where I would wipe my shoes on leaving!

So, perhaps the old codger in the OP came from a house like that and didn't know any better.

Who knows!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I'm still laughing at the word "Clagnuts"


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Is a ringpiece leguminous and how do you cook them? Do they need peeling? Alan.


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

One of my brothers will only use a towel once and I really do mean once, I think most of the storage in his van must be taken up with towels.

Now he may argue anyone using a towel more than once as lower standards, I would suggest just different.

I am always amused when in France how they will pee any where, my wife and I was just getting out of the car in a St Malo carpark, a car pulls up next to use in some haste, a chap leaps out Starkes and Hutch style and does no more than undo his zip, lobs it out and starts peeing, no more than 4 feet from Michelle. As a bit of a shake jumps in and drives off, all in a flash so to speak.


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

alhod said:


> At home we prepare vegetables in the kitchen sink, change the water and wash the pans in the same sink. Swmbo also sits the dog in the sink to bathe him and we sometimes empty a bucket of water down the sink after washing the floor.
> Now should I be worried about imminent death by poisoning or something?
> 
> Alan
> ...


I say! 
Don't you have a butler's pantry for that sort of thing? 
Or what common folks call a utility room . . . 
:hathat16:


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Man who cooks meat and pees in same pot, him unhygenic :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

1302 said:


> I can't beleive there are folk who would 'take the side' of a dirty lazy sod who thinks its ok to throw unclean water (whether he uses his shower or not it is contaminated).
> 
> Obviously some of you have lower standards than the rest.


I don't think anyone's taking his side per se. I'd just say that...without any evidence that it's anything but washing up water given nobody knows whether he's been hosing himself down in it...I'd have been simply inclined to roll my eyes and walk away rather than starting a "discussion" or swearing at him.

I don't think there's any reason to question the standards of people on this board.

Personally, if I was going to get worked up about something in this area, it'd be the volume of people who find it acceptable to go direct from urinal/cubicle to the toilet door meaning I'm forced to use that contaminated door handle with my nice cleaned hands : there's a darn site more chance of being contaminated there than a bucket of dishwater.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Pippin--Been there done that ( install/set up new TVs), I remember having to hold my breath , do as much as I could , then outside for a fresh breath and so on. Also a short spell as a window/gutter cleaner opened my eyes to how bad a state some people choose to live. Don't think most on here could imagine it. Sorry, a bit off topic, but people like that wouldn't bat an eyelid about what goes down a sink.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

barryd said:


> I'm still laughing at the word "Clagnuts"


I'm not usually very fussy about things but the thought of coming face to face, as it were, with a few of these in the dishwashing sink might just put me off.

The problem is - it can be difficult to distinguish them from raisins which might have a legitimate place there (the sink), coming from a nice Moroccan supper.


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

erneboy said:


> Is a ringpiece leguminous and how do you cook them? Do they need peeling? Alan.


B*gger! 
That's another laptop keyboard destroyed by sprayed coffee . . .

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ttcharlie (Nov 29, 2011)

rogerblack said:


> alhod said:
> 
> 
> > At home we prepare vegetables in the kitchen sink, change the water and wash the pans in the same sink. Swmbo also sits the dog in the sink to bathe him and we sometimes empty a bucket of water down the sink after washing the floor.
> ...


Unfortunately due to the regulations bought in after the great 'Thactcher Years' on minimum wage and the working time agreement, we found that employing 'Jeeves' was to much of a strain.

We were forced to let him go, and turn the butlers pantry into an additional wine storage facility. Life is all about the difficult decisions....


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

barryd said:


> I'm still laughing at the word "Clagnuts"


I always thought they were called cling-ons but I am reliably informed that those are actually some sort of alien being from a popular American science fiction television programme, which I'm also informed has an actor with a phonier Scots accent than the fellow in Braveheart.


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Sysinfo said:


> Man who cooks meat and pees in same pot, him unhygenic :lol: :lol:


Isn't it ok if you bring it up to a certain temperature? :?


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

rogerblack said:


> alhod said:
> 
> 
> > At home we prepare vegetables in the kitchen sink, change the water and wash the pans in the same sink. Swmbo also sits the dog in the sink to bathe him and we sometimes empty a bucket of water down the sink after washing the floor.
> ...


We prefer to leave the butler's pantry for the butler to use - he gets awfully tetchy if we start making a mess in his territory and mutters about dirty water contaminating his clean sink :lol: :lol:

Alan


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Leave the Rolls in the garage Jeeves,



we'll eat them later.


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

a few years ago while stopping on a CC site I was sat in the MH and watched as a "tugger" walked over to the water point and proceeded to urinate down the waste water grate 8O 8O 8O 8O he probably assumed that everyone was out for the day. I did mention this to the warden but didn't see him speak to the "offender" :roll: :roll: :roll: 

curlyboy


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

1302 said:


> I can't beleive there are folk who would 'take the side' of a dirty lazy sod who thinks its ok to throw unclean water (whether he uses his shower or not it is contaminated).
> 
> Obviously some of you have lower standards than the rest.
> 
> ...


LOL I don't think that anyone is taking "his" side as "A" we only have your side of the story, and "B" it may could just a likely been dasiy fresh washing up water, as it could be the vile, odious mix of body parts and waste material you describe. It could just be that you expected everyone to take your side.

As for aspersions on peoples standards, I agree, we all have different ones. I personally would never dream of using communal facilities to wash up or prepare food I cannot see why anyone would want to.

As a campsite owner, the instructions to our staff are, to try to "live and let live" We have found in the past that some people who stay for a "longer" period of time start to try to enforce the law, in which case they're normally told to leave.

I am sure that this isn't the situation in this case though!

Eddie


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

1302 said:


> Fatalhud said:
> 
> 
> > 1302 said:
> ...


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Is it the right time to ask the other male members, how many of them, When staying in a Hotel without an on suite, have had a sneak piddle in the Sink in the middle of the night, instead of traipsing down the corridor to the loo     

Alan H


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*Thanks*

I would like to thank some posters for making me laugh out loud, I am still laughing at the mental picture "claggnuts" evoked.

Seriously though, If I want to use a sink I wash it out thoroughly first, then when finished wash it out again. I wash it out thoroughly because I don't know what went down it a few minutes/hours/days ago. If I don't like the look of the sink, I just don't use it.

I think it's bad manners to leave a sink dirty. or indeed the black waste facility dirty but some people do, and yes, I have come across the odd skid mark and, dare I mention it, "claggnut"

I don't think I would be getting too stressed about the bloke in question, but I might have asked him to make sure he cleaned the sink when he had fished.

I motorhome for pleasure and I certainly would not let a matter like that upset me, I adopt the French method, Shrug the shoulders and "C'est la vie" for non serious matters. For serious matters, I don't know, it hasn't happened yet.


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

This thread reminds me of the Smelly Cat Song! :lol: 


I have no problem with grey water beeing thrown on flower beds etc. but I would not like it if someone emptied smelly water close to where I sat. It beeing in a parking lot or on a site. Some of that water really stinks!

As for dumping grey water in sinks I do not care much since I never use anything on a campsite if I have the equivalent in my MH.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

And we have all seen a Continental MH'er flushing out his toilet cassette with the drinking water hose havent we?? :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Fatalhud said:


> Is it the right time to ask the other male members, how many of them, When staying in a Hotel without an on suite, have had a sneak piddle in the Sink in the middle of the night, instead of traipsing down the corridor to the loo
> 
> Alan H


I can't recall ever staying in a hotel without an ensuite, however I will admit to occasionally weeing in the washbasin sink in my bedsit many, many moons ago when I was a teenager, to save going downstairs to the communal loo. 

Reminds me of the old comedian's line about his wife keeping a filthy house, he complained that every time he went for a pee the sink was full of dishes!

:lol: :lol:


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

At the Peterborough show while I was flushing my cassette, a tugger chap came along with a very old cassette with the drain spout at the bottom. The cap was loose and the contents were squirting out as he walked along.
As for continental facilities, even the clothes washing facilities get abused, used for washing fish, emptying anything down and often abused by children with sand and mud, which all gets left behind,
So, to be honest I think the grey water man was well out of order because you saw him. How many times are the facilities abused and not seen being misused. It may be best to always assume they are not untarnished and go from there.
None of this would be seen if you used Brit Stops :lol: 

Alan


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm confused about what clagnut means - the OH said it might be something that all men like to do?! In which case YUK!


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

simandme said:


> I'm confused about what clagnut means - the OH said it might be something that all men like to do?! In which case YUK!


Clagnuts, and clingons, really are very coarse expressions.

Posh people, like me, refer to them a bum crumbs - a much more elegant phrase. :lol:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I would not have a problem

Oncampsites I wash up in the sinks

but I always use my own bowl

So whatever has gone down the sink is of no account to me

Aldra


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

This has to be the dirtiest thread for a long time. So what can we conclude about the members that it is also quickly becoming one of the longest?

:lol: 

Alan


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

may/shall we consider this thread to be "excremental" ???


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

So I take it that some MHF members might be upset if they catch me washing my skiddies in the food preparation area. 8O 

Don't worry folks, I do it after you have all gone to bed.  

Although I WILL rinse the bowl from now on. :wink:


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

eddievanbitz said:


> As a campsite owner, the instructions to our staff are, to try to "live and let live"


Great and thanks for the info - I will certainly never use your campsite if you consider that emptying waste down the pot washing sinks is ok - you obviously attract a different kind of camper than most of us would wish to park next to - and I will pass that info on via my blog and all and any of my postings.

I can live and let live like the rest of them but the point of my post was that some people live like pigs - if your campsite likes and encourages that then I wish you luck :lol:


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Please don't answer for "most of us" - we can make our own decisions.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

1302 said:


> eddievanbitz said:
> 
> 
> > As a campsite owner, the instructions to our staff are, to try to "live and let live"
> ...


If you've never been to Cornish Farm the I suggest that you try it, its very well kept, very clean and has great staff. Before slagging a place off I suggest you gain first hand experience of it first..
I think you have taken Eddies comment out of context.


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Having worked last season for a well know club as a site assistant can I suggest that anyone with a nervous disposition, staying on any site, club or otherwise, doesn't use ANY of the facilities on the site!

I can well understand why the site staff didn't make it a priority to tackle someone using a sink to get rid of grey water, or even weeing down the grating at the water point. The domestic standards of many users of a site are a constant amazement to the staff so those examples would be mild. 

We had, and every site has them, people who can't be bothered to leave the shower cubicle to do a "number 2"! Usually they wait until after showering and leave it for the staff to clean. Dog mess is regularly left on pitches when they leave, waste food thrown out to "feed the birds" and some people don't bother to walk the short distance to the loos in the night but use the hedges on site for " waste disposal".


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I think the next new user who joins the forum should be forced to use the new user name of Clagnut or Bumcrumb. Actually I might rejoin myself just to use the new words that have kept me amused for days now. 



747 said:


> So I take it that some MHF members might be upset if they catch me washing my skiddies in the food preparation area. 8O
> 
> Don't worry folks, I do it after you have all gone to bed.
> 
> Although I WILL rinse the bowl from now on. :wink:


Your not kidding anyone you know. Its clear from your Avatar and its a well known fact that Gnomes go Commando!


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi Barry,

I need to warn you of something and it is not really off topic.  

I know that you are in 'that there Londeon' tonight.

Whatever you do, do NOT have a Chinese washed down with Guinness. You could break the emmissions law and be fined. 8O 

And DON'T pee in the sink in the Hilton Hotel, you will just give us Northerners a bad name.

Use the bath like everyone else. :lol:


----------



## Roadhogg (Oct 6, 2012)

I think the next new user who joins the forum should be forced to use the new user name of Clagnut or Bumcrumb. Actually I might rejoin myself just to use the new words that have kept me amused for days now. 


I can't wait to see the avatars


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Meet Clagnut the Klingon.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

747 said:


> Hi Barry,
> 
> I need to warn you of something and it is not really off topic.
> 
> ...


I lived in a suite in the Hilton for three years when I was important for a while and despite having a Japanese shower with Jets and steam I still had a waz in the sink just for a laugh! 

Sadly I am now reduced to staying with my Auntie Shirley who has gone out to see her granddaughter and left me home alone to raid the drinks cabinet and eat her frankly crap selection of cheese. She made a list of rules and lobbing one out in the sink wansnt one of them as far as I remember but Im quite happy watering the plants over a *** or two (which I have supposed to have packed in).


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

Just for the record. Our friends have recently stayed at Cornish Farm and cannot praise it highly enough.

Never been there myself.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

As long as they didn't chuck their cassette down the washbasin then we'll all be fine


----------



## ttcharlie (Nov 29, 2011)

We stayed at cornish farm last year for a weekend.

The campsite was great but the weather was Sh*t! Thankfully, we got to look smug at our friends in their tents, as the rain water ran in one end of the tent and out of the other!

In in relation to the other thread, we didnt let anyone use our toilet :lol:


----------



## anneveronica (Jan 25, 2013)

This whole thread has it all, humour, sarcasm, a bit of judgement, over- the-topness, it has made me laugh.
PS in Scotland they are called Dangleberries!


----------



## ttcharlie (Nov 29, 2011)

Dangleberries !!! 

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

